# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Φαρμακευτικά σκευάσματα - Συμπληρώματα - Βότανα >  Goji berry

## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Για όσους δεν το ξέρουν,
ψιλοκομμένο στην ταΐστρα,
η μουλιασμένο στο νερό για μισή μια ώρα και μετά το πατάμε με τα δάκτυλα και πολτοποιείτε ,πριν το βάλουμε στην ταΐστρα,το νερό του μουλιάσματος μπορούμε να το βάλουμε στην ποτίστρα σαν ρόφημα.
Η στο αυγοψωμο, η αυγοτροφη απλά μουλιασμένο,
Το τιμούν όπως και όπου το βρουν. 

http://www.ecotimes.gr/1461/

----------


## PAIANAS

Δεν είναι ευρέως διαδεδομένο αλλά είναι από τα πολύτιμα και πολύ σημαντικά φυτά στη διατροφή των πουλιών .

----------


## jk21

Α χα  με προλαβε ο Νικολας !!!! μολις πριν λιγο το ανεφερα εδω  *Ιπποφαές.*

----------


## panagiotis7

καλημερα εχω βαλει φετος δοκιμαστικα Goji berry ιπποφαες κ αρωνιες τα φυλλα να δινω ?

----------


## jk21

ιπποφαες και goji δινουμε τους καρπους .δεν ξερω για τα φυλλα .αρωνιες τι ειναι;

----------


## panagiotis7

φυτο κ αυτο σαν τα αλλα αλλα το ιπποφφαες δινει στον μετα απο 3 χρονια καρπο εστω κ λιγο

----------


## panagiotis7

http://www.e-geoponoi.gr/2010-05-10-...carpa----.html

----------


## ria

το goji berry και το ιπποφαες το χρησιμοποιω εδω και 6 μηνες (οχι καθημερινα) με εμφανη αποτελεσματα σε ολα τα πουλια ...αν καποιος ειναι καλλιθεα μπορω να του προτεινω σε πμ μαγαζι με βιολογικα που θα βρει τα παντα ομως...
οσο για την αρωνια ειναι ενα ειδος με μεγαλη αντιοξιδωτικη αξια μοιαζει πολυ με το μυρτιλο για οσους γνωριζουν...και για να βλεπουμε οτι παρολη την οικονομικη κριση στας Σερρας ξεκινησε ενα μεγαλο προγραμμα παραγωγης βιολογικων προιοντων που προσπαθουν να ενταξουν ολα τα σουπερ food στο προγραμμα ελληνικης παραγωγης οπως goji berry ,ιπποφαες ,μυρτιλα ,αρωνια, κρανια,βατομουρα ,στεβια, κουμαριες , σμεουρα κ.α.. αυτο το αναφερω για τα πρακτικα καθως μυρτιλα και κρανια εχουμε απλετα στο χωριο μου και δεν ξεραμε καν οτι τρωγονται και γινονται μαρμελαδα,ποτο,αποξηραμενα κτλ..ποσες λοιπον ομορφιες και ποσα μας δινει η Ελλαδα και πολλα απο αυτα δεν τα γνωριζουμε καν..σορυ για το off topic αλλα ηθελα να τονισω ποσα μας προσφερει ο τοπος μας και τι θησαυρο εχουμε στα ποδια μας..

----------


## mitsman

> το goji berry και το ιπποφαες το χρησιμοποιω εδω και 6 μηνες (οχι καθημερινα) με εμφανη αποτελεσματα σε ολα τα πουλια ..


Ρια οταν λες εμφανη αποτελεσματα στα πουλια τι ακριβως εννοεις???

----------


## ria

> Ρια οταν λες εμφανη αποτελεσματα στα πουλια τι ακριβως εννοεις???



Μητσακο αν το δοκιμασεις και συ θα καταλαβεις και οταν λεω δοκιμασεις εννοω και ΕΣΥ(ΟΧΙ μονο τα πουλια) σαν αποξηραμενο φρουτο καθημερινα στην διατροφη σου..θα δεις σε ολα αλλες επιδοσεις ξερεις εσυ..χαχαχα :Love0007: ..

οσον αφορα τωρα τα πουλια εχω δει μεγαλη διαφορα στο πτερωμα πιο λαμπερο παντα ολοκληρωμενο μεγαλη αλλαγη δραστηριοτητας στα πουλια ...και δοξα τον Θεο παρολο τις αλλαγες θερμοκρασιας αποτομες για την εποχη και με τα πουλια σε εξωτερικη κατασκευη εχω παρατηρησει αλλαγη σε σχεση με περισυ στα παραδεισια περισσοτερο που μου φαινονταν περισυ πιο ασθενικα και ευαισθητα και με αναγκασαν να τα εχω μεσα...φετος βλεπω ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ αλλαγη προς το καλυτερο και πουλια γεματα ενεργεια και πολυ δραστηρια για την θερμοκρασια που επικρατει...δεν ξερω αν ειναι εξολοκληρου απο αυτο αλλα πιστευω εχει σημαντικη συμμετοχη στην ολη διαφορα..τωρα βεβαια δεν χανει καποιος να δοκιμασει..ο καθενας μιλαει απο δικη του εμπειρια παντα...εγω ειμαι ισως η πλειονοτητα που το χρησιμοποιει..

----------


## jk21

οπως το ειπε η ΡΙΑ .δεν ξερω αν ειναι η μοναδικη αιτια αλλαγης στα πουλια της ,αλλα ειναι δεδομενο οτι ειναι ενας καρπος με παρα πολλα συν και με ερευνες για δραση του ακομα και για τον καρκινο .επιφυλλασομαι για περισσοτερα ....

αν δεν με εχετε ακουσει να τον αναφερω απο καιρο ,ειναι γιατι οταν δεν βλεπω πολλους να πειθονται στο να δινουν γυρη  στα πουλια τους ,αντι πολυβιταμινες για την αναπαραγωγη και την πτεροροια και  προπολη  ή αλοη  αντι αντιβιωσεων της πλακας που κυκλοφορουν μεταξυ των εκτροφεων και δινονται για << προληπτικη >> ανοητη χρηση ,δεν βλεπω τον τροπο να πειθονται να δωσου goji πριν φανε οι ιδιοι

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Μητσακο αν το δοκιμασεις και συ θα καταλαβεις και οταν λεω δοκιμασεις εννοω και ΕΣΥ(ΟΧΙ μονο τα πουλια) σαν αποξηραμενο φρουτο καθημερινα στην διατροφη σου..θα δεις σε ολα αλλες επιδοσεις ξερεις εσυ..χαχαχα..


Ρια στην ηλικια που ειναι ο Μητσος και με την κουκλα που εχει διπλα του δεν χρειαζεται ''προσθετα''. :Happy0062: 
τα ''προσθετα'' ειναι για αυτους που εχουν πατησει τα δεύτερα -ήντα. :Rolleye0012:

----------


## ninos

καλησπέρα παιδιά, 

πόσες φορές την εβδομάδα μπορούμε να το χορηγήσουμε στα πουλιά και όταν το δίνουμε τριμμένο το βάζουμε μόνο του ή σαν πρόσθετο σε αβγοτροφή για παράδειγμα ; 

Επίσης, το βρίσκουμε μόνο σε βιολογικά ή και σε μαγαζιά ξηρών καρπών ;

----------


## jk21

ΣΤΕΛΙΟ και καθε μερα να δινεις καλο κανει ,οχι κακο !  ... και για τους λατρεις των φυσικων χρωστικων και το λυκοπενιο τους εχουν (κοκκινη χρωστικη ) και την Β Καροτινη τους και την ...λουτεινη τους !

εγω επαιρνα βιολογικα ,αλλα βρηκα παλι σε καποιο καταστημα βιολογικων και φθηνοτερα μη βιολογικα .μεχρι που πηρε προσφατα το αυτι μου ακομα πιο φθηνη πηγη .αν ειναι να βρεθουμε στο ζυγουρι μου λες μην προλαβω να κανονισω να παρω

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλησπέρα παιδιά ,εγώ το είχα δοκιμάσει ένα δύο φορές αλλά δεν το είχα βάλει ποτέ στα πουλιά . Αγόρασα εντελώς βιολογικό όπως μου είπαν ,μάλιστα μου επισήμαναν να προσέξω μην τυχόν έχει σκουλήκια από την 100%  φυσική του επεξεργασία . Τις πρώτες φορές τα πουλιά δεν το τίμησαν, τώρα δειλά δειλά κάτι γίνεται ... θα δείξει η συνέχεια ...

----------


## panos70

Εγω που το παιρνω εδω και καιρο εχει ωραια γευση ,στα πουλια δεν εχω δωσει αλλα καποια στιγμη θα το δοκιμασω στην προετοιμασια και στα ζευγαρωματα εως τοτε μονο συντηρηση και λιγα χορταρικα

----------


## ria

εγω χρησιμοποιω βιολογικα σε αποξηραμενη μορφη απο καταστημα βιολογικων προιοντων..στην αρχη τα επαιρνα σαν συμπληρωμα εγω λογω οτι ακουσα οτι δυναμωνει νυχια,δερμα,μαλλια..γενικα οτι ειναι πολυ καλο φυσικο συμπληρωμα..σε διαφορα site ειδα οτι χρησιμοποιειται σε πουλια σαν συμπληρωμα οποτε και ξεκινησα να το δινω..με καλα αποτελεσματα..τα πουλια το ενταξαν ευκολα στην διατροφη τους οχι αμεσως αλλα σταδιακα..επειδη δινω και τα δυο ιπποφαες και goji berry αλλα ΠΟΤΕ και τα 2 μαζι για να μην εχουμε υπερβολες να πω οτι δεν το δινω καθημερινα αλλα 2 φορες την εβδομαδα στην αυγοτροφη που φτιαχνω εγω..ενα μηνα δινω μειγμα ιπποφαες με αυγοτροφη 2 φορες την εβδομαδα ισως και 3 καμια φορα στην πτερροροια παρειχα περισσοτερες φορες ..σταματαω την παροχη και δινω σκετη αυγοτροφη για 2 βδομαδες και επειτα παρεχω το μειγμα αυγοτροφης με goji berry 2-3 φορες την εβδομαδα..αυτο το κανω για να μην συνηθισει ο οργανισμος των πουλιων μονιμα αυτα τα φυτικα συμπληρωματα ιδιαιτερα σε περιπτωσεις που λειπω για καποιο διαστημα και τα φροντιζουν οι γονεις μ αλλα και για να μην υπαρχουν υπερδοσολογιες και υπερβολες δεν παυει να ειναι μια φυτικη πολυβιταμινη...σε καθημερινη χρηση δεν το εχω βαλει ακομη γιατι καπου διαβασα για την αποροφηση σιδηρου κατι που με προβληματισε μεχρι να το διασταυρωσω και να το μοιραστω μαζι σας θα συνεχισω το παραπανω προγραμμα...

----------


## jk21

αν και η παροχη φυσικων συμπληρωματων (επειδη δεν μπορουν να φαγωθουν σε τεραστιες ποσοτητες απο τα πουλια ) ενεχει πολυ μικροτερο κινδυνο για υπερβιταμινωσεις  ,σε σχεση με συνθετικες πολυβιταμινες που δινουμε ,ο ρυθμος παροχης τοσο του goji  ,οσο και του ιππποφαους ειναι μια χαρα ,οσο περιγραφεις !!!


μην φοβασαι καθολου για μη  απορροφηση σιδηρου ,γιατι μαλλον σε παραπληροφορησανε και ισως δεν διαβασανε καλα .... μαλλον το αντιθετο θα μπορουσε να συμβαινει αλλα και αυτο ,δεν συμβαινει ! τι θελω να πω; το goji περιεχει στα 100γρ  9mg σιδηρου που καλυπτει το 100 % των ημερησιων ανθρωπινων αναγκων !!!θα μπορουσε να ειναι επικινδυνο σε αντιστοιχες του μεγεθους τους ,σημαντικες ποσοτητες για τα πουλια (ειναι φυτοφαγα τα περισσοτερα και οχι σαρκοφαγα οπως ο ανθρωπος και δεν εχουν τις ιδιες αναγκες σιδηρου ,ενω εχουν και μεγα κινδυνο τοξικωσης απο υπερβολες ) αλλα δεν υπαρχει κινδυνος ,γιατι τα ζωα απορροφουναι πληρως τον αιματικο σιδηρο (απο ζωικες πηγες ) και οχι τον φυτικο .ειναι γνωστοτατη η περιπτωση της φακης ,που αν και σημαντικοτατη πηγη σιδηρου ,ενα μικρο μερος του απο αυτες ,μπορει να απορροφηθει ,γιατι ειναι μη αιματικος

----------


## jk21

επιφυλλασομαι για την ποσοτητα % του σιδηρου που ανεφερα ,γιατι υπαρχουν και μικροτερα ποσοστα σε αλλες ιστοσελιδες που κοιταξα .θα το διασταυρωσω και θα τα ξαναπουμε

----------


## jk21

και ομως ειναι σωστο  .εδω αναλυτικοτερα τα θρεπτικα του συστατικα 

http://www.saskgojipower.ca/gpage.html

και εδω πως οδηγιες για καλλιεργεια του 

http://www.saskgojipower.ca/gpage1.html

----------

